# Gas going to soar



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

From all reports it would appear that we are going to get gouged beyond belief this summer. Already into the $1.33 range


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

$1.119 here today. Hopefully I can get the bike on the road soon.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmm, I wonder where I can walk to for my summer vacation...


----------



## BIGDC (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah, I noticed it shot up overnight Sat/Sun from $1.25 to $1.33


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

It's 139.3 here today. It's been hovering around that range here for quite a while now.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

$1.38 here and it's not even summer yet.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

After four years my daughter is finally considering trading down her Dodge Ram. I thought the Leafs would win the cup before than happened.


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

The greens would like to see it at $4/ liter so you can't afford to drive anywhere, thereby helping them to save the planet from global warming.

So high gas prices are good for everybody. Stop complaining.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Fader said:


> The greens would like to see it at $4/ liter so you can't afford to drive anywhere, thereby helping them to save the planet from global warming.
> 
> So high gas prices are good for everybody. Stop complaining.


Now that someone has explained it to me, I feel better


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Fader said:


> The greens would like to see it at $4/ liter so you can't afford to drive anywhere, thereby helping them to save the planet from global warming.
> 
> So high gas prices are good for everybody. Stop complaining.


Yeah, thanks Greens. I love staying at home.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Groceries, building materials, etc also go up like crazy with the gas prices.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Ha! Conformation of the price fixing that we all know has been going on for years. This should really shake things up! (NOT!)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/story/2012/03/21/ottawa-brockville-kingston-gas-fixing.html


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

NB_Terry said:


> Groceries, building materials, etc also go up like crazy with the gas prices.


Yep, the prices are going up and the wages stay the same.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

NB_Terry said:


> Groceries, building materials, etc also go up like crazy with the gas prices.


This is where it really hits everybody equally. I've always been a bus/taxi user (never had a driver's licence), so the effect of high gas prices has a minimal direct impact on me. But as the gas prices increase, so does the cost of doing business for everyone from beet farmers to corner stores, from loggers to contractors and so on. Guess who ends up paying for that?


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

$1.50 a litre this summer for sure. I do a lot of cycling and I hope more people get out there to claim part of the road on their bicycles.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

deadear said:


> $1.50 a litre this summer for sure. I do a lot of cycling and I hope more people get out there to claim part of the road on their bicycles.


MWAHAHAHA hey, what was that noise, it sounded sorta like scraping and screaming? Oh well, couldn't have been anything to do with me, everyone knows to stay out of the way of my big black SUV.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Ha! Conformation of the price fixing that we all know has been going on for years. This should really shake things up! (NOT!)
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/story/2012/03/21/ottawa-brockville-kingston-gas-fixing.html


HOLY CRAP, they actually busted someone for this??? Amazincredible.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

deadear said:


> $1.50 a litre this summer for sure. I do a lot of cycling and I hope more people get out there to claim part of the road on their bicycles.


I'm with you on that... Hoping to bike to work as much as possible this summer. I hope you don't live near me, keto


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

bagpipe said:


> Ha! Conformation of the price fixing that we all know has been going on for years. This should really shake things up! (NOT!)
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/story/2012/03/21/ottawa-brockville-kingston-gas-fixing.html


That article is misleading. It does not state whether they fixed it to be lower to undercut or higher.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Pfft go GREEN guys and chuck you guzzlers. Get a good electric and stop sending your money to the middle east and your car farts into my kids faces


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...my dream would be to be able to walk to work every day.

or, even better, just stay home and play my guitar!!!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'm a "green" and i don't feel that way at all. nor do i know anyone who feels that way.

i do know that this is the kind of propoganda that is spouted in right wing media, but i guess i just assumed that people could see it for what it is.




Fader said:


> The greens would like to see it at $4/ liter so you can't afford to drive anywhere, thereby helping them to save the planet from global warming.
> 
> So high gas prices are good for everybody. Stop complaining.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> *Gas going to soar*


I thought you were going to tell us Gibson was just taken over by someone who gives a shit about their product...


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Swervin55 said:


> I thought you were going to tell us Gibson was just taken over by someone who gives a shit about their product...


I see what you did there....


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

Fader said:


> The greens would like to see it at $4/ liter so you can't afford to drive anywhere, thereby helping them to save the planet from global warming.
> 
> So high gas prices are good for everybody. Stop complaining.





david henman said:


> ...i'm a "green" and i don't feel that way at all. nor do i know anyone who feels that way.
> 
> i do know that this is the kind of propoganda that is spouted in right wing media, but i guess i just assumed that people could see it for what it is.


I'm relatively green (although don't vote that way politically, generally) and I want gas at $4 a liter. So yes, people do feel this way. I think that there should be then tax breaks depending on the vehicle you drive and WHY (do you need a truck for work? ok fine fair enough), bringing the price down as far as competitive levels. If you can afford a Hummer and want to drive one, fine... but you should be taxed heavily for that waste. 

What I see is that most people don't drive the car they actually need, they drive what they want, and in today's debt based society that means people can drive vehicles well beyond their means. This creates an ever expanding car market boom that is inflated far beyond the world's carrying capacity already and going ever upwards. Carbon emissions need to be under control, that's the IMMEDIATE bottom line. If you don't agree, then I think you pretty much have your head in the sand. Why should most people be able to afford to commute so far in outsized overweight vehicles that burn much more gas than they need to for the purpose? Using an 8 cylinder truck with a tonneau cover to commute 50 km each way 5 days a week is a huge waste of valuable resource. 

Why should a soccer mom be in a Ford Excursion? A diesel minivan is a much more sensible option, but you can't even buy one in Canada (OK, there's the big dollar Mercedes, BMW and Volkswagen options out there, but they're out of reach for most people, which is ANOTHER sign of the sheer lunacy that is cars in North America). People don't carpool or take the train, this nation is following the US into the abyss by ignoring the realities of a world with billions of people on it. It'll all come crashing down at some point, and the longer we wait, the harder we fall... We also need to end "just in time" inventory systems and the overuse of truck freight it creates... push for much cleaner bigrigs, and better rail options for freight and commuters (high speed rail Toronto to Montreal HELLO, also we could invest in better cross country rail service again)

Of course I'm shouted down all the time, but it's ok, we'll see what the world is like in 20 more years.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

It's really simple.........it's not that supply isn't there, and the demand is too high (it isn't). It's simply the greed of big oil, knowing that we 'need' the gas. I just won't drive as much. Luckily I don't have a job that requires me to.......


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i hear you. i see the problem as this: we are moving more and more toward a society based on greed, which is justified as "freedom". a society where individual greed trumps common need. where, in fact, common need is seen as a threat to individual greed and is, therefore, demonized and labelled as socialist/communist.




fudb said:


> I'm relatively green (although don't vote that way politically, generally) and I want gas at $4 a liter. So yes, people do feel this way. I think that there should be then tax breaks depending on the vehicle you drive and WHY (do you need a truck for work? ok fine fair enough), bringing the price down as far as competitive levels. If you can afford a Hummer and want to drive one, fine... but you should be taxed heavily for that waste.
> 
> What I see is that most people don't drive the car they actually need, they drive what they want, and in today's debt based society that means people can drive vehicles well beyond their means. This creates an ever expanding car market boom that is inflated far beyond the world's carrying capacity already and going ever upwards. Carbon emissions need to be under control, that's the IMMEDIATE bottom line. If you don't agree, then I think you pretty much have your head in the sand. Why should most people be able to afford to commute so far in outsized overweight vehicles that burn much more gas than they need to for the purpose? Using an 8 cylinder truck with a tonneau cover to commute 50 km each way 5 days a week is a huge waste of valuable resource.
> 
> ...


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

The last 3 posts (by fudb, noman and david) are exactly what I think.

That said, I have taken every effort to make my home extremely energy efficient and I try to not be wasteful.

It is *26 degrees here today* and since it was 13 degrees at 7 am, I rode my bicycle to work.
Yesterday it was really nice as well and I took the bus 2/3 of the way to work and walked the rest of the way. I walked home as well so I walked a good 7-8 KM yesterday.

The rich get richer because the system is set up for the rich. Big Oil is running the show and do what they want. I'd like to be rich but not so that I could be wasteful or to look down on people but just so that I could do things that are my own interests rather than punch a clock.


Hey David...I bought the Eminence speaker (the one that they put in them stock) for the 15 watt blue Traynor ages ago but I haven't installed it yet. One day I'll get to it but for now I just use the old CTS that someone put in it whenever I fire it up.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Gas prices go up because the people making money from it want to make more money. It's not any more complex than that. It has nothing whatsoever to do with "greens". The only reason it has anything at all to do with politics is because many politicians are in cahoots with the oil companies. A lot of the time that's how the become successful in politics in the first place.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

fudb said:


> Using an 8 cylinder truck with a tonneau cover to commute 50 km each way 5 days a week is a huge waste of valuable resource.


Try living in Alberta. It's stupid how many trucks are on the roads. And for what? So people can drive from one part of the city to the other on ploughed roads. I've driven all over North America, from one end of Canada to the other and through fifteen US states. I've driven in the middle of winter through really horrible weather. I've never needed a truck. Maybe if I lived on a farm somewhere, but I don't and neither do 99.99% of the big truck owners. 

I dunno. I just see it as wasteful. I was brought up in a frugal family. We turned the lights off when we left the rooms, we didn't have 30-minute showers, and we drove vehicles that suited our needs.

On the other hand, I do have multiple guitars. Sigh.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...that is more or less the cultural standard i witnessed in sweden: "as much as i need, but no more".



Mark P said:


> Try living in Alberta. It's stupid how many trucks are on the roads. And for what? So people can drive from one part of the city to the other on ploughed roads. I've driven all over North America, from one end of Canada to the other and through fifteen US states. I've driven in the middle of winter through really horrible weather. I've never needed a truck. Maybe if I lived on a farm somewhere, but I don't and neither do 99.99% of the big truck owners.
> 
> I dunno. I just see it as wasteful. I was brought up in a frugal family. We turned the lights off when we left the rooms, we didn't have 30-minute showers, and we drove vehicles that suited our needs.
> 
> On the other hand, I do have multiple guitars. Sigh.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Great time to own a Mustang GT....and its drinking Ultra 94 at over $1.50 a litre kkjq


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

blam said:


> I'm with you on that... Hoping to bike to work as much as possible this summer. I hope you don't live near me, keto


 Keto will be sharing a cell with Bubba with all the cameras that run on handle bars and seat posts. One pointing forward and one pointed back.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> From all reports it would appear that we are going to get gouged beyond belief this summer. Already into the $1.33 range


Scott: Don't you go across the line to get your gas? It's $3.79 a gallon now. I usually go every 2-3 weeks, fill up plus a couple of 5 gallon jugs. I also pick up some milk, cream eggs, chicken and a few other things. I save about $75.00 or more each trip. That's $2000.00 or more a year, after taxes.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Steadfastly said:


> Scott: Don't you go across the line to get your gas? It's $3.79 a gallon now. I usually go every 2-3 weeks, fill up plus a couple of 5 gallon jugs. I also pick up some milk, cream eggs, chicken and a few other things. I save about $75.00 or more each trip. That's $2000.00 or more a year, after taxes.


I probably should start doing it again. I let my passport expire when I came off the road so have to get that renewed first


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

fudb said:


> What I see is that most people don't drive the car they actually need, they drive what they want, and in today's debt based society that means people can drive vehicles well beyond their means. This creates an ever expanding car market boom that is inflated far beyond the world's carrying capacity already and going ever upwards. Carbon emissions need to be under control, that's the IMMEDIATE bottom line. If you don't agree, then I think you pretty much have your head in the sand. Why should most people be able to afford to commute so far in outsized overweight vehicles that burn much more gas than they need to for the purpose? Using an 8 cylinder truck with a tonneau cover to commute 50 km each way 5 days a week is a huge waste of valuable resource.
> 
> Why should a soccer mom be in a Ford Excursion? A diesel minivan is a much more sensible option, but you can't even buy one in Canada (OK, there's the big dollar Mercedes, BMW and Volkswagen options out there, but they're out of reach for most people, which is ANOTHER sign of the sheer lunacy that is cars in North America). People don't carpool or take the train, this nation is following the US into the abyss by ignoring the realities of a world with billions of people on it. It'll all come crashing down at some point, and the longer we wait, the harder we fall... We also need to end "just in time" inventory systems and the overuse of truck freight it creates... push for much cleaner bigrigs, and better rail options for freight and commuters (high speed rail Toronto to Montreal HELLO, also we could invest in better cross country rail service again)


Yup. What's insane is that the majority of the vehicles that Audi, BMW, MB & VW manufacture are not avail in N. America, they only import the largest, most powerful models. If your children's giant soda drinkin' asses can't fit into a 1 or 3 series BMW, don't worry, they make a 5 series w/ a 4 cyl turbo diesel engine. But you can't buy one over here because we're hung up on cubic inches & horsepower. For the same displacement, diesel engines generate much greater torque (the force that actually moves a vehicle) than gasoline, thus allowing you to use a smaller engine in the vehicle. They also have a much higher compression ratio, thus burning the fuel more efficiently. Both these factors translate into vastly superior fuel economy. Hybrid schmybrid, I'll take a proven technology anyday.

After driving the autobahn 2 summers ago, I decided that I would never need a vehicle w/ more than 200HP in this country. Why bother when the fastest you can ever expect to travel is 120 km/h? Why would anyone need a car that's at the speed limit in 2nd gear? How small is your dick? And do you really want to advertise that fact to everyone you Hummer driving d-bag?

Many Europeans don't own cars because they truly don't need them. Spend some time in Munich, London or Helsinki & you'll see how big cities should work. I wish our transit system didn't suck so badly, I think more ppl would use it if the integration was better.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Very true about our transit. You know why Dundas St has no transit? No one will take the bus. Burlington had buses up there once upon a time, took them out because of no transit riders. Same for many areas of the city people use cars for every thing and Burlington is a small but sprawled out village, the most time it takes to cross town on bus in about an hour (about waterfront over to RioCan).


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I probably should start doing it again. I let my passport expire when I came off the road so have to get that renewed first


A friend mentioned to me last week that they also have a special license you can get now that will allow you into the USA if you are driving. It is no good, though, if you are flying out of the country.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It takes about a third of the time for me to drive as to take a bus.
That's time I can be doing other things, besides sitting on a bus.
The only upside timewise would be I would read more on the bus.

But I'd rather be home sooner.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Still a buck ten out here. Crude dipped midweek but then came back strong Fri.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2012)

There's another sunoco/petrocan/esso boycot happening
for May 1st (should be popping up on your FB). pfft. 
You get gas when you need it .. right? These boycotts only 
hurt the franchisees'. The problem started when petroleum
products were deregulated and allowed to be traded on the
stock market. Nothing wrong with profit, but, greed is another
thing all together.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Ouch... Quebec looking at $1.45/L average as of today.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

$1.18 here in edmonton....I paid $1.11/L earlier this week


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

keeperofthegood said:


> Pfft go GREEN guys and chuck you guzzlers. Get a good electric and stop sending your money to the middle east and your car farts into my kids faces


The problem with the electrics is they are too expensive; expensive to repair and maintain and the range is too low to be an all around do everything vehicle. They are also not as green as some make them out to be.


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

Propane is steady at $.63/l.. Fill up costs $50 and takes my Chevy about 600 km.
Consider a dual-fuel conversion.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Gas prices went way high in 2008. Everyone thought it would never end. SUV prices fell, thats when I bought mine. Then the prices came down again. If they go up enough I may just get another SUV if the prices drop enough. Yes people do actually sometimes need an SUV for work. I hated parking my car, then walking across a job site in the mud and sand to get to the site office when I had to visit a site office or farm site. SUVs allow you just to drive through it all. People wouldnt complain about gas if they lived close to work. I just drive through the forest for 6 km on a highway, and Im there. I really dont understand all the people living in the burbs and driving downtown everyday. Sounds like a waste of time and money. My SUV is very thirsty but a tank lasts about 3 or 4 weeks. I'd love to have an electric SUV though. Soon the Tesla SUV will be here in Canada...............


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

We made adjustments to our life when we had our first kid. (And fortunately we we able to!) My wife walks to work and I work part-time from home - we were able to get rid of one of our two vehicles and the one we have doesn't go very far, so thankfully gas prices don't affect us that much. (Though they will definitely affect the big family road trip we have planned for the summer.)

Gas is still cheaper now, relative to income, than it was in the 70's and as long as I see 80% of the kids at our local school being driven to school - most less than 400m in an SUV (and then we wring our hands about childhood obesity) - then gas prices are too low. Gas prices will continue to go up as long as people are willing to pay for it.

What people don't talk about when they talk about the Greens raising gas prices is that they also want to lower income taxes - their policy is to tax consumption rather than income - which is alright by me.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> Gas prices went way high in 2008. Everyone thought it would never end. SUV prices fell, thats when I bought mine. Then the prices came down again. If they go up enough I may just get another SUV if the prices drop enough. Yes people do actually sometimes need an SUV for work. I hated parking my car, then walking across a job site in the mud and sand to get to the site office when I had to visit a site office or farm site. SUVs allow you just to drive through it all. People wouldnt complain about gas if they lived close to work. I just drive through the forest for 6 km on a highway, and Im there. I really dont understand all the people living in the burbs and driving downtown everyday. Sounds like a waste of time and money. My SUV is very thirsty but a tank lasts about 3 or 4 weeks. I'd love to have an electric SUV though. Soon the Tesla SUV will be here in Canada...............


Let me put it to you this way. I lived (and still work) in the city. A short drive took me 30 minutes on the way to work, and 45+ minutes home (triple that in snow) now I live 50K away in the burbs. I have a decent house with a GREAT backyard and awesome neighbors. My drive to work door to door is 35 minutes. No stop and go traffic, (almost) no stress of people playing frogger on the highway (and still ending up ahead of them) but now I have what we call the sippy car a Ford Fiesta! Love it! Got ridf of the minivan which cost About $100 per week, now it's about $50.00


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

we had, here in Sherbrooke, Qc, a raise going from 1.31.2 to 1.41.9 in ONE DAY.....that's fucking crazy if you ask me.


----------



## -mbro- (Apr 3, 2010)

It seems to me that people still haven't changed there driving habits. Jack rabbit starts and speeding increase fuel consumption enormously not to mention its also hard on a vehicle. At what point will people realize they CAN reduce their fuel cost. Complaining or boycotting has no effect unfortunately.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Dunno about that. Hear tell of it all the time. Tank holds 44.6L, drive 20Km down the Mountain, 20Km up the mountain, drive that 4 times a day and thats just the Mountain and not the grocery store... seems to me math is math and when my tank holds XX and my driving is YY my gas used will be a function of that far more than what 1% fuel savings by not having to attain velocity to prevent youself being whacked by some other at velocity. I sure have no idea how to make there be less stop lights between I and my place of final rest.

Sure am glad I don't drive at this time. My last vehicle had a 120L tank, and that was filled twice a week.


/edit: Dodge Colt, so do NOT miss that car. Small tank sure fine, but got no better distance than my melted Mazda MPV when I went to the mini van. The cargo van was the best ride, did the most work but sure made me pay for the privilege...


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

People will not change their driving habits until they have to. I think more people will wake up when it costs $200 to fill their tank. Premier McGuinty will help us make that happen with a carbon tax.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Not only will the higher gas prices jack the prices everything else we buy, it'll affect tourism.

Staycations as opposed to road trips in the past.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

sulphur said:


> Not only will the higher gas prices jack the prices everything else we buy, it'll affect tourism.
> 
> Staycations as opposed to road trips in the past.


Maybe we will see a return of the train? 90% of the foods and goods used daily are brought in by trucks from across North America. They get here by boat or plane. They get made by factories that use gas fired power stations using resources having been mined by big vehicles all that run on diesel or gas. All higher gas prices do is drive up inflation.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

When I saw the word, GAS, that wasn't the type of gas I thought of. I don't own a vehicle at this time.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

sulphur said:


> Not only will the higher gas prices jack the prices everything else we buy, it'll affect tourism.
> 
> Staycations as opposed to road trips in the past.


On the positive side, higher fuel prices will also (eventually) bring manufacturing closer to home. Which means more "real" jobs.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I didn't know this, but all you guys with HST (or at least, the Ontarians) have 13% as a new cost included in gas this year. Ouch, there's 15c-18c of the cost...well, maybe less the 5% that was there for GST already.


----------

